# Framingham police chief angry over swastika next to his photo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Framingham police chief angry over swastika next to his photo *

Posted 7 hour(s) ago 
Police Chief Steven Carl said he is angry about a photo on a frequent police department critic's website that shows a picture of the chief next to a picture of a swastika.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Harold Wolfe, the person responsible for this tirade against everything from taxes to religion, to police, is a sick retired computer worker who has way too much time on his hands. He spends hours prowling the streets photographing police officers, writing up complaints, getting jollies out of causing problems for hard-working Framingham officers. He himself is causing a waste of taxpayer dollars by demanding investigations at all levels of state government when he is not satisfied with the response he gets from officials who are sick and tired of his drivel. He was arrested once, convicted and can't get it through his sick head that he'd be better off moving to the wilds of Montana where he doesn't have to interact with normal members of society. Oh, I forgot, he does blog and has a small following. Reading through the work of him and his admirers one gets the impression he or she is reading letters shared by inmates of Bedlam.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Well said, *Inspector*. I just read the article and the "comments" section is an eye opener. I also dug through Wolfe's web site, and discovered that he has links that come straight to Masscops.com. Too bad creeps like this guy can't get shipped off to an island to go live with their own kind. . .


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Interesting A-hole

Google


----------

